# planetsid 2 auf ps4 auf maximum grafikeinstellung ?



## mauhdl (29. Juli 2013)

Hab grad geläsen das auf der ps4 ps2 auf maximum laufen soll, wie machen die das mit die fps einbrüche hab ein fx 8350 und eine gtx 660 ti und es ruckelt meistens wenn es zu großen gefechtn kommt, wie ist es bei euch oda was meint ihr. Lg


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Juli 2013)

Werden wohl verschiedene Regler für die PS4 limitiert bzw Effekte deaktiviert, wenn es wirklich dafür rauskommt, Physx als Beispiel fällt ja schon mal weg. Hört sich natürlich super gut an wenn man der Regler zwar auf Maximum stehen, die wirklich Einstellung aber nur Hoch oder Mittel darstellt. 
Man kann aber mit Sicherheit sagen, dass die PC Einstellungen niemals auf den Konsolen stabil über 30 Fps laufen können, dafür fehlts an allen Ecken einfach an Leistung.


----------



## mauhdl (29. Juli 2013)

Also du meinst die einbrüche sind normal am pc ?


----------



## Monsjo (29. Juli 2013)

Bei der CPU? Ja! Dir ist schon klar das der Prozzi tausende Leute verwalten muss?


----------



## skyscraper (29. Juli 2013)

Kenn mich mit der Materie nicht perfekt aus, aber Faktoren können sein:

-starke Optimierung auf die PS4-Hardware
-Wegfallen von Einstellungen (Phsx, Keine Kabtenglättung etc)
-der schnelle GDDR5-Ram der PS4

LG, sky


----------

